# Both new Kindle versions are sold out until 9/4



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just saw this on the Kindle page:

*Temporarily Sold Out. Order now to reserve your place in line*
Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. _Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th._

The WiFi only version is still showing an August 27th Delivery Date.... Scratch that...It just changed too!

I'm not sure when this changed. I've been gone a good portion of the day.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing. I'm hoping to order one in early September... hopefully they won't be backlogged by then. 

Vicki


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, looks to me like the white 3G + WiFi and the WiFi only are sold out/backordered to Sept 4, but graphite 3G + WiFi are still available August 27th, or did I read it wrong?

Oops, nope, just looked again. All 3 are backordered to Sept. Wow, and Bezos swore he'd never be short of stock again after the last mad dash!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Woah lol. I ordered one 2 or 3 hours ago. I can't even remember, it doesn't tell me the time. I don't recall seeing that notice but I don't think I looked that closely. All it says on the order is that they will notify me by email if they have a estimated delivery time. How do I know if I am still in the first window or on the waiting line now?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@JetJammer: First time I checked, the *white* 3G was still shown as 'available', but a refresh later, out of stock .


----------



## ReadingRevived (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm curious to know how many people ordered!  20,000? 100,000? Maybe a million?


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Phew! So glad I finally settled and decided which one I wanted for sure!!! Having made 2 cancellations in the last 24 hours trying to make up my mind, I put my final order in this morning. Just in time!


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Did anyone just go check and make sure their order was okay? I did!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Very interesting, sounds like sales are good, even in the era of the iPad! I'm glad I limited my wishy washiness to the first night. I can just sit serenely(well, sorta) till my wifi gets here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Julia said:


> Did anyone just go check and make sure their order was okay? I did!


But how do you check. How does one know which window one is in. All I see is notify by email. What does it say with everyone else that ordered before today and what does it say when one ordered after the notice.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ugh -- glad I didn't order at all.  No pre-ordering for me.  I'll wait at least until all the shortage is over, like I did with my DX.  If it goes on and on through the Fall, I don't need a K3.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Ugh -- glad I didn't order at all. No pre-ordering for me. I'll wait at least until all the shortage is over, like I did with my DX. If it goes on and on through the Fall, I don't need a K3.


Maybe they'll lower the price for Christmas!


----------



## showtimecircus (Jul 29, 2010)

both the UK editions have sold out also.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I feel kinda bad knowing that I have them both on order and will most likely cancel one of them.  I'm keeping a spot from somebody else!  

Unless I do get them both and give one as a gift.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it really a sell out when no-one yet has the product, and even if ordering today, there is this message:
Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th.

So at most it seems like a week delay?  And it isnt like any of us have a proper delivery date yet anyway.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

lindnet said:


> I feel kinda bad knowing that I have them both on order and will most likely cancel one of them. I'm keeping a spot from somebody else!
> 
> Unless I do get them both and give one as a gift.


After seeing them sell out, I decided to go ahead and push the button. I figure there's enough people like you who will cancel one at some point that I'll sneak into the original inventory push.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Atunah said:


> But how do you check. How does one know which window one is in. All I see is notify by email. What does it say with everyone else that ordered before today and what does it say when one ordered after the notice.


No way to tell the ship date that I know of, but you can check to be sure you HAVE an order in. If it said August 27th when you ordered that should be your date. I know there was a lot of backorder hoopla over the last couple versions, but Amazon met whatever the date said when the order was placed, that date just changed according to when you ordered.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Is it really a sell out when no-one yet has the product, and even if ordering today, there is this message:
> Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th.
> 
> So at most it seems like a week delay? And it isnt like any of us have a proper delivery date yet anyway.


My guess is the initial shipment from China or wherever they're assembled is accounted for.

A second shipment is being sold now.

I'm also guessing they're being conservative about the delivery date, based on my history with Amazon.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Right, it seems their "release day" inventory has sold out, but the good news is that:


Kindles with 3G/Wifi in Graphite or White ordered today are expected to ship on or before Sep 4
WiFi-only Kindles ordered today are expected to ship on or before Sep 4.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

At least now they give a ship date. Back when the K1 came out, they didn't. It's not as bad waiting when you know it will ship by a certain date. It's torture when you have no clue.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> At least now they give a ship date. Back when the K1 came out, they didn't. It's not as bad waiting when you know it will ship by a certain date. It's torture when you have no clue.


but remember, it's an "expected" ship date. I wouldn't be 100% certain about it. but then again, i'm a pessimist.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> but remember, it's an "expected" ship date. I wouldn't be 100% certain about it. but then again, i'm a pessimist.


But it's still better than no date. And Amazon really learned their lesson with that. Now they're very conservative and often ship earlier than the expected date.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The Australian charger I bought with the wireless version K3 has already cleared customs in Australia. So at least I know my order has been 'looked at'. This is the scan:
August 2, 2010 10:13:00 AM Melbourne AU Arrival Scan
August 2, 2010 07:29:00 AM Melbourne AU Completed customs clearance process
July 30, 2010 01:17:00 PM Los Angeles Gateway CA US Departure Scan
July 30, 2010 11:02:00 AM Los Angeles Gateway CA US Arrival Scan
July 29, 2010 08:23:00 PM Phoenix AZ US Departure Scan
July 29, 2010 07:31:00 PM Phoenix AZ US Arrival Scan
July 29, 2010 12:04:00 PM Phoenix AZ US Shipment received by carrier

It means I will get the charger tomorrow, and can expect the actual kindle to arrive to me on around September 1!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered a white 3G + WiFi.  I'll be notified when it ships.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You know they didn't want to do this after the hoop-la with the Nook. I know the Kindle has sold out before, more than once even, Amazon had to think they had enough to cover pre-orders. On second thought, maybe they pushed up the announcement when they ran out of K2s and that did not allow the next shipment to come in before this.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

At least they quit shipping them this way:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> At least they quit shipping them this way:


 I think that's how my K1 shipped.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaaaaarrrrhhhhhh!!!!!

%$&#@!!! Bleep

I was waiting for my Amazon Rewards Vouchers to ARRIVE they will probably be in tomorrow's mail....#@%&!!! Crap. That's what I get for hoarding them. Though, I am getting my K3/3G practically for free. I'm so ticked right now!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> Aaaaaarrrrhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> %$&#@!!! Bleep
> 
> I was waiting for my Amazon Rewards Vouchers to ARRIVE they will probably be in tomorrow's mail....#@%&!!! Crap. That's what I get for hoarding them. Though, I am getting my K3/3G practically for free. I'm so ticked right now!!


That's why you order first and apply the rewards vouchers later (you can add them right up until they prepare it for shipping) just go in and change the payment method.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

GeorgeGlass said:


> My guess is the initial shipment from China or wherever they're assembled is accounted for.
> 
> A second shipment is being sold now.
> 
> I'm also guessing they're being conservative about the delivery date, based on my history with Amazon.


I can hardly even imagine the logistics complexity Amazon is having to go through to complete this pre-order avalanche. (Good thing that I'm not in business. LOL) It's a lot more fun to be on this end, that's for sure.

And yes, the very first thing I did after hearing that they were sold out, was to check my order to see if a delivery date had been inserted. It hadn't.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> That's why you order first and apply the rewards vouchers later (you can add them right up until they prepare it for shipping) just go in and change the payment method.


LUV: I wish you caught my mentioning that in the poll thread two days ago...I would have ordered then. Had I only known...


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

Disappointing it's sold out for the first shipment I can't order until later this week when I get my rewards certificates for amazon.  Hopefully they won't be into Oct ship dates by then.


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> That's why you order first and apply the rewards vouchers later (you can add them right up until they prepare it for shipping) just go in and change the payment method.


Unfortunately you can't for reward vouchers I just tried. You can add gift cards but it specifically states that reward vouchers need to be used when placing the original order..


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

sookie said:


> Unfortunately you can't for reward vouchers I just tried. You can add gift cards but it specifically states that reward vouchers need to be used when placing the original order..


Well, that makes me feel a bit better. Sookie, I am in the same boat. Mine will more than likely be in tomorrow's mail. I'm ticked that I will be on back order but thrilled that I will be getting the K3/3G for cheap.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I think this is incredible awesome news!!! {{{hugs}}} for those who have to wait longer, but like some said, hopefully Amazon is being overly cautious about the ship dates and we will all get our new Kindles sooner than the original ship date! *fingers crossed*


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

sjc said:


> Well, that makes me feel a bit better. Sookie, I am in the same boat. Mine will more than likely be in tomorrow's mail. I'm ticked that I will be on back order but thrilled that I will be getting the K3/3G for cheap.


Yep I feel the same way. For me it's worth saving the $75 I just hope they get here this week they said they were mailing them by 8/3. As soon as they arrive I am ordering my Graphite Kindle 3 WiFi.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh you all saw this sooner than I did... I've been checking every day..

My order is still saying 

Shipment 1 of 1
Not yet shipped 
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time.  
Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free  


I ordered the 29th.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

ReadingRevived said:


> I'm curious to know how many people ordered!  20,000? 100,000? Maybe a million?


A poll here on KB showed over 60% of current Kindle holders ordering a K3 - not the most scientific study to be sure, but if that's reflected even loosely through all Kindle owners, plus the new ones who'll jump in now the price point has been lowered, that's one heck of a lot of K3s!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow.... that sure didn't take long!  This ought to show Amazon that the Kindle is alive and well and that they are going in the right direction with it.  When you offer an excellent/improved product.... the consumers will respond and support it.  I love seeing the Kindle flourish!!


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

sookie said:


> Unfortunately you can't for reward vouchers I just tried. You can add gift cards but it specifically states that reward vouchers need to be used when placing the original order..


Really? I do this all the time and have had no problem. In fact, I did it with my K3 order. What I do is add the reward certificate to my Gift Card balance, then go in and apply that balance to my open order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

elbowglitter said:


> Really? I do this all the time and have had no problem. In fact, I did it with my K3 order. What I do is add the reward certificate to my Gift Card balance, then go in and apply that balance to my open order.


I've done the same. . . in fact I'm expecting a reward voucher in the mail pretty soon. . . .

I also noticed that when I first ordered, Amazon used the $45 or so of GC balance I had. I subsequently recorded an additional gift card. The next time I checked, it had been applied as well to my K3 order. Which is fine, but did surprise me a little. It might be 'cause I'd subsequently changed the order to add 1 day shipping.

I think, though, that when the voucher I'm expecting arrives, I'll wait to apply it until the K3 ships so I'll have a balance to buy books from after that. And in the meantime my GC balance is 0. . . .so I must resist temptation.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL This is just awesome. I don't think the K2 ever sold out.

Well, until just before they announced the K3 and then I am not certain that the K2 sold out but that the remaining stock was being withheld to cover breaks and replacements.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Is it really a sell out when no-one yet has the product, and even if ordering today, there is this message:
> Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th.
> 
> So at most it seems like a week delay? And it isnt like any of us have a proper delivery date yet anyway.


I think they are trying to be honest and say if you order now you aren't guaranteed delivery date ship or receive. I think they are just being straight forward about what they know when they compare stock, or conservative estimated stock to orders.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

sookie said:


> Unfortunately you can't for reward vouchers I just tried. You can add gift cards but it specifically states that reward vouchers need to be used when placing the original order..


Are you talking about the Amazon credit card rewards ($25 for every 2,500) ? Because I apply the 2-4 Amazon credit card awards monthly to gift cards on my account and can't recall every making a purchase at the time I've done it. I just enter the code like I would if I got it from coinstar.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I also have the same experience with the Amazon card rewards, if that is what is meant by rewards vouchers.  I apply them to my account and they are used up as I make purchases.  Same as a gift card.  I'm planning to apply the rewards the week of the 27th so they will be used for the K3.  Not that it really matters in the long run, but I feel better that way about something I don't need but really, really want.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't see a date on the Kindle page, but the status shows that it is temporarily sold out for now.  The notice says "Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Already a long thread about this Jesslyn.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31129.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn, I'm going to merge this one with the other thread on this, just to keep things tidy.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Jesslyn, I'm going to merge this one with the other thread on this, just to keep things tidy.


How I missed this I'll never know. Monday morning fog, I guess


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm surprised the white ones sold out. It seems most are going for the graphite, at least the KindleBoarders are going graphite. I'm glad I ordered right away.


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

Just reporting what I saw at the bottom on the page there was a note that said you can change your credit card, or apply a gift card but reward certificates must be used at the time of original purchases.

I can't check again since I canceled the order and I am now waiting for the certificates to arrive.

Basically it said credit cards and gift cards can be changed/added, reward certificates only at time of original purchase.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it would be a very nice gesture to the non-Kindle using community if everyone with a K2 that has ordered a K3 canceled their K3 order so that those currently without Kindles would get addicted attached and boost the incentive to publish more ebooks!

(Of course it would also ensure that my K1 replacement was among the first shipped, but that fact can be ignored)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Happyguy, my base, mean nature is finally coming out!  I'm not canceling my order. In partial mitigation I will at least sell my Kindle 2 locally so some other person can enjoy it.  

Besides, I already did my part by canceling my initial order the first night.  The fact that I ordered another one fifteen minutes later is totally irrelevant!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sookie, have you tried applying the rewards certificates toward gift cards. That is what I do. I use them to buy myself a gift card at the time I apply them. Then I cam go to my order page and apply the gift card to open orders. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jerilin (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad I pre-ordered mine when I did then!!!









....it's nice of Amazon to be honest and tell people that are ordering now they will not get it right away....Amazon's customer service is top par,imo.....


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

LauraB said:


> Sookie, have you tried applying the rewards certificates toward gift cards. That is what I do. I use them to buy myself a gift card at the time I apply them. Then I cam go to my order page and apply the gift card to open orders. Does that make sense?


Oh I see what you mean get the reward cert and then buy a gift card then use the card to take down the balance of the open order?


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

sjc said:


> Aaaaaarrrrhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> %$&#@!!! Bleep
> 
> I was waiting for my Amazon Rewards Vouchers to ARRIVE they will probably be in tomorrow's mail....#@%&!!! Crap. That's what I get for hoarding them. Though, I am getting my K3/3G practically for free. I'm so ticked right now!!


I haven't tried this yet, but can't the rewards certificates be applied _after_ an order is placed (but not yet shipped)? The option is located in Order Summary, at the very bottom: _Want to use a Gift Card?_ _Note: *Promotional* certificates and gift cards may be redeemed only when the order is originally placed. Also, you can apply *gift card balances* only to items listed as "not yet shipped."_ Aren't the Amazon Rewards certificates considered gift card balances (which is where mine reside) or promotional? I believe they are considered gift cards.

You could have ordered and applied you rewards later..... 

Edit: Never mind..... seems this has been hashed over already.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

Well somebody will get one of mines.  Because I ordered 2 (a white 3G & a Wi-Fi only) .  I only need one, but I couldn't make up my mind so I ordered two.  I'll cancel one as the time gets closer.  I just can't make up my mind yet!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking there may be a few undecideds like you, SinCity. lol  Good luck making up your mind!

Melissa


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: rewards balances....mine is showing $0.00 (it was $202) so they sucked the money right out the minute I ordered my Kindle and cover. But they have not charged my credit card for the extra amount on the total order ($29.xx). I have ordered more reward certificates...I wonder if, when they arrive, I can use them for that extra little bit? Hmmm....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, I had about a $40 balance on my GC 'account' at Amazon which was all applied when I ordered my Kindle.  Later I applied another GC and when I looked at the order status a day or so later, it too had been applied and I was back to a GC balance of zero.  I didn't specify the new GC amount to be applied to the existing order, but it was.  In the interim I'd also changed shipping from Prime 2 day to 1 day. 

Anyway, I wouldn't have minded either way.  But, I think that if I apply the new $25 one I got today from my CC rewards, it will probably apply to the purchase as well.  I think I'm going to hold off so I can apply it after it's billed/shipped and actually have a GC balance for books I might want. 

I don't expect the CC to be charged until it's ready to ship. .. . .


----------

